

This guy is shopping his business around for ~a billion dollars - samh
http://www.bobparsons.me

======
samh
I find him inspirational in a completely different way to the normal
hackernews / mixergy / startup world entrepreneurs.

He makes you feel that success is all about heart.

~~~
AndrewWarner
I'd like to have him on Mixergy. Interesting guy.

